# Humiliated



## Sweetnlow (Aug 12, 2013)

I was sitting on a bench Close to subway station in Stockholm, Sweden. A woman approached me and told me that someone (a guy) had been taking a Picture of my butt. I felt really ridiculed and offended. I tried to laugh it off but it was appaling it ruined the rest of the day. Has this ever happened to you as a fat person? Do people have the right to do this? Is he going to post this picture on the internet?


----------



## BigCutiePenny (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm sorry you had to go through that. It is really odd to me how people feel like it is totally okay to take a picture of someone without their consent. Even more so how it's something people share and laugh at. I mean, it's creepy enough of guys to take pictures of a girl without permission, but when it's because they find something outside of the social norm in relation to physical appearance, it is downright childish.
Hopefully it was just for his private collection. Who knows? Maybe he just really liked the way the shadows were casting over your butt and the bench.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 12, 2013)

Especially, I think, as it's more common than some might realize. As far as having "a right" to do it, I would say, just language-wise or more-technically, it's more that they just tend to get-away with-it. As far as just taking the picture in a public space where there's no presumption of privacy. 

However, even as something is within someone's rights, it does not-really make-it right? And so, what's a bit less complex is to see is that there's something wrong with such a person who, it's seems, is generally-bent on perpetuating a kind of confusion to the effect that it's you there's something wrong-with. And, of course, how beyond-stupid this is.

So, needless to say, there's few threads on this and other such related-issues; where, inevitably, some chime-in with their own personal experiences of how they've managed to deal with it. (For my part, it's people talking about me in another language; and I'm like, "_Uh...Hello?!, I'm right_*here*_....just stan-ding right next-to-you, I can *hear* you...._) Anyway, I missed the chance to share this particular article about an interesting piece of performance art. Maybe some of us can get something constructive out it.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 12, 2013)

Ugh. People can be such jerks at times.

Then again, it's been tempting to want to snap a picture of a funny situation or someone's outfit or hairdo that I want to remember for replication. I'm a total shutterbug so I'm always snapping pics of stuff. I hold off, though, with strangers because I wouldn't want it done to me, even if it was for a seemingly good reason.

I have no idea what got into the mind of the person that did it, and it was crap of them to take your picture without permission. But it may not have been for negative reasons, just insensitive and creepy ones. Like others have said, maybe something about the artistry of your body appealed to them on a certain level. Still not okay, but I would expect that stuff wouldn't necessarily end up online. Sorry you had to experience this. I'm thinking it would've been better for that person to confront the picture taker instead.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with SweetTooth - people can be jerks at times. I was just at the DMV last week and noticed a man was filming a woman standing at the counter. When he saw that I could see what he was doing he covered his phone yet continued to film the woman. I'm not sure why he was filming her as she was in baggy workout clothes, no make-up, hair in a knot on her head and was just rather plain but you never know what gets a person off. Some people are just jack-asses to be sure.


----------



## Sweetnlow (Aug 14, 2013)

For feed back and interesting ideas on this subject. Yakatori, that article about the performance was great. I feel better know, I will still go out putting myself out their in this cruel world. Next time someone is filming or taking pictures I will have my camera ready to give them their taste of their own medicine.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweetnlow said:


> For feed back and interesting ideas on this subject. Yakatori, that article about the performance was great. I feel better know, I will still go out putting myself out their in this cruel world. Next time someone is filming or taking pictures I will have my camera ready to give them their taste of their own medicine.



Sorry you had to experience that


----------



## veggieforever (Aug 14, 2013)

*People never fail to astound. What a humiliating and invasive thing for a stranger to have to alert you of but at least she had your best interests at heart and didnt let her concerns go unheard - more than can be said of the man taking pictures of your bottom. It can be worrying too as you wonder WHERE the f**k are they going to post those pictures online if they so choose to??? It's not fair to objectify anyone even if you were the object of desire or fantasy for them as having your image on their mobile device is unsettling. I have seen videos on youtube of unaware women being filmed because of their body size and dimensions and it seriously gives me the creeps as well as making me pretty angry! I, to my knowledge, have never had this done to me but I totally feel for you. This sort of this is so not right and those committing these acts need to be confronted and called out on it publically and straight away. Now that is just desserts!  xXx*


----------



## ecogeek (Oct 12, 2013)

Recently I took the trip of a lifetime around the UK for my 30th with my best friend. At the Louvre in Paris some old asian guy was pointing at me and laughing outright with his friends then started taking my picture when I was standing not three feet from him staring him down. Many parts of that trip left me a bit more...racially jaded than I would like to be.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 12, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> Recently I took the trip of a lifetime around the UK for my 30th with my best friend. At the Louvre in Paris some old asian guy was pointing at me and laughing outright with his friends then started taking my picture when I was standing not three feet from him staring him down. Many parts of that trip left me a bit more...racially jaded than I would like to be.



Hello! I was wondering how your trip was...hope the UK treated you well. Sorry about your experience at the Louvre. It makes me angry how rude some people can be.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 13, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> Recently I took the trip of a lifetime around the UK for my 30th with my best friend. At the Louvre in Paris some old asian guy was pointing at me and laughing outright with his friends then started taking my picture when I was standing not three feet from him staring him down. Many parts of that trip left me a bit more...racially jaded than I would like to be.



That is disgusting behaviour what a **** he probley fancied you deep down but was afraid to admit it to his mates 
i quite often had people blatant take my picture and laugh i usually get my phone out and do it back to them or i go up them i was out last weekend at a bbw night i asked some guy the time n his mate was laughing and decided to take my picture i told him if he does not delete my picture right away then not only will his phone get smashed but so would his face ...he soon deleted it 
not sticking up for young people but i expect it from them its when people are older and not exactly skinny themselves and they do it especially women if only all these people asked i would quite happily pose for them lol


----------



## ecogeek (Oct 13, 2013)

This guy was in his 50s....I am calling it a culture thing. On my layover in China multiple people did it. Along with some other very disgusting things. I will not be going back there.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 14, 2013)

It's sad that people do that. I was on vacation recently and was swimming. I was the only one in the pool and I saw a guy holding up his phone. I am sure he was taking a picture of video. Unfortunately, we live in an age where people have easy access to infringing on other people's privacy, but I refuse to hide in my house.


----------



## love handles (Oct 14, 2013)

((kram och puss)))


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 2, 2014)

love handles said:


> ((kram och puss)))



Hug and kiss.. that is sweet...


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 16, 2014)

be careful about how you interpret things for your own sanity. sometimes it is not people making fun of you. sometimes people are just awestruck. you are a woman and we are forever being objectified. that's why we have up-skirters etc... the truth is we fat women have big female parts. regular sized women are sexualized and women with bigger parts are going to be sexualized even further. but it doesn't mean you should take it inside of yourself as a negative judgment on you but just as a judgment of exactly how out of control the world is when it comes to how they want to enforce ownership of women's bodies whether they really like what it looks like or not. you belong to yourself. you own yourself. you are very beautiful in and of yourself whether people want to admit they recognize It or not. maybe one day you just might feel like posing just to make them think.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't imagine that happening to me. I would have lost my shit. 
He might not made it home.


I'm so sorry you had to go through that. 






ecogeek said:


> Recently I took the trip of a lifetime around the UK for my 30th with my best friend. At the Louvre in Paris some old asian guy was pointing at me and laughing outright with his friends then started taking my picture when I was standing not three feet from him staring him down. Many parts of that trip left me a bit more...racially jaded than I would like to be.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2014)

ecogeek said:


> Recently I took the trip of a lifetime around the UK for my 30th with my best friend. At the Louvre in Paris some old asian guy was pointing at me and laughing outright with his friends then started taking my picture when I was standing not three feet from him staring him down. Many parts of that trip left me a bit more...racially jaded than I would like to be.


 
I am afraid I would immediately begin to channel my two uncles and start to get down. Both uncles were Sergeants in the Marines (one was a Master Sergeant). Both men served in the Pacific during WWII. I am sure that these two dearly departed favorite uncles could provide me with some language that would get the heckler's attention. Using those two fighting mens' experiences, I feel sure something interesting could be directed at T##J++.

Peace!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 19, 2014)

moore2me said:


> I am afraid I would immediately begin to channel my two uncles and start to get down. Both uncles were Sergeants in the Marines (one was a Master Sergeant). Both men served in the Pacific during WWII. I am sure that these two dearly departed favorite uncles could provide me with some language that would get the heckler's attention. Using those two fighting mens' experiences, I feel sure something interesting could be directed at T##J++.
> 
> Peace!



What does "T##J++" mean?
Are you referring to the RACIAL SLUR for Japanese people from the WWII era (Tojo)? Using symbols to mask a racial slur is a really dou$*#[email protected] move.

What reason would you need to channel 2 men who fought against Japanese forces to bring the smack down on a heckler unless it was for their hatred and prejudice against the Japanese? The post you quoted referred to an "asian guy". You do know that Asia is a massive continent and is filled with more than a few racial groups, right? Korean, Thai, Laotian, Chinese, Vietnamese, Filipino, Malaysian and Japanese people are just a few ethnic groups that come under the common banner of "asian". Do you have relatives that fought in Korea or Vietnam who could refer to the "asian guy" as chink or gook or zipperhead or bucket head or charlie? 

Do all Asians look the same to you?
Is your anger ethnically charged?


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 19, 2014)

ecogeek said:


> This guy was in his 50s....I am calling it a culture thing. On my layover in China multiple people did it. Along with some other very disgusting things. I will not be going back there.



I'm sorry that was your experience there. I recently spent a few months in China and didn't meet with any laughing and pointing. In fact, I had many people tell me they thought I was particularly beautiful because of my Western features and skin tone. I even tested this a couple times by refusing the compliments and pointing out my size, and my impression was that Chinese people are more size-tolerant than American people. Obviously this wouldn't be true of everyone everywhere, but I had some interesting conversations in China about cultural beauty standards. Many Chinese girls grow up thinking European and American girls are more beautiful than they are. I wish I could have had a talk with those people who were making you feel that way.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 20, 2014)

vardon_grip said:


> what does "t##j++" mean?
> Are you referring to the racial slur for japanese people from the wwii era (tojo)? Using symbols to mask a racial slur is a really dou$*#[email protected] move.
> 
> *first off, excuse my errors on capitals. I installed a new mouse just before writing this and i cannot get caps to behave.*
> ...


 . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 20, 2014)

moore2me said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . .



You think I was getting down on your spelling?
YOU USED A HORRIBLE RACIAL SLUR!
You used a couple hundred words to reply and basically miss the point.
You could have wrote just a few words that said, "I WAS WRONG TO USE A RACIAL SLUR."
You didn't write any sort of apology because you just don't get it.
You admit in your last sentence that your anger is ethnically charged. You do realize that you admit that your racism is okay? 

You are not a work in progress. You did absolutely no work to improve yourself or learn in this moment.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 20, 2014)

vardon_grip said:


> You think I was getting down on your spelling? *No sweetie, I was being sarcastic*.
> 
> YOU USED A HORRIBLE RACIAL SLUR!
> *Don't yell at me sweetie. I consider this a civil discourse. Use your inside voice*,
> ...


 *I did not ask for your ruling on this topic. It was a statement similar to "the sky is blue".*


*Truce? I agree to disagree. If this derailed thread isn't stopped, we may end up some of the first DIMMERS to be banned or sent to the wood pile by the new Webmaster or confined to Hyde Park.*


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 21, 2014)

moore2me said:


> *I did not ask for your ruling on this topic. It was a statement similar to "the sky is blue".*
> 
> 
> *Truce? I agree to disagree. If this derailed thread isn't stopped, we may end up some of the first DIMMERS to be banned or sent to the wood pile by the new Webmaster or confined to Hyde Park.*



Truce? 
There is no truce to your use of racial slurs.
There is no truce to the racism that you are promoting. 
There is no "civil" discourse when addressing your racist remark.

I know that being called out for using a racial slur is more than you can handle as evidenced by your complete evasion of the issue and attempt at condescension, sweetie. The issue of racism is not one that can be ignored just because can't step up and admit your failings. Do the right thing.

You are worried about some kind of punishment for "derailing", but have no worries about using a racial slur. It would be horrible to think that a moderator would ignore your racial slurs over "derailing" a thread that is over a year old.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Nov 21, 2014)

That's just unbelivable. I feel so sorry for you but please make sure you don't think to much of it. It won't help. I know it's easier to say than to do but don't let some idiot put you down. Shame is that it's not forbidden by law, BUT it is forbidden by law to public such pictures. I think the best thing you can do next time (which I hope will NEVER EVER happen) to really scare such a creepy guy is call the police. 
Be well


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2014)

vardon_grip said:


> Truce?
> There is no truce to your use of racial slurs.
> There is no truce to the racism that you are promoting.
> There is no "civil" discourse when addressing your racist remark.
> ...




All of this! I don't find it derailing a thread to point out something so flagrantly wrong. Everyone involved in those wars most likely has some sort of anger towards another country, not to mention *fault* (the US was not a *pure angel* during those times). To be in the year 2014 and using those terms is not only wrong but completely ignorant. 

I would rather get kicked off of a forum for standing up for something that is good and just, than pretending such things are OK or ignoring that they happened.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2014)

People aren't accountable for what they say on Dimensions. You can't be surprised by that. 

People that stand up against this sort of behavior are almost always the ones that get shunned, infracted or banned. Please stop making sense or we might not see you for awhile. 



vardon_grip said:


> Truce?
> There is no truce to your use of racial slurs.
> There is no truce to the racism that you are promoting.
> There is no "civil" discourse when addressing your racist remark.
> ...


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 21, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> All of this! I don't find it derailing a thread to point out something so flagrantly wrong. Everyone involved in those wars most likely has some sort of anger towards another country, not to mention *fault* (the US was not a *pure angel* during those times). To be in the year 2014 and using those terms is not only wrong but completely ignorant.
> 
> I would rather get kicked off of a forum for standing up for something that is good and just, than pretending such things are OK or ignoring that they happened.





Surlysomething said:


> People aren't accountable for what they say on Dimensions. You can't be surprised by that.
> 
> People that stand up against this sort of behavior are almost always the ones that get shunned, infracted or banned. Please stop making sense or we might not see you for awhile.



Thank you for your replies and support.

Maybe some think it is okay to be prejudiced against SOME races as long as it's not the African or "popular" ones. Then again, maybe they just keep their prejudice masked until it is revealed in an awkwardly inappropriate story. 

I think that this thread is ultimately dealing with prejudice. Prejudice has no division. There is no line between fat prejudice/fat ridicule and racial prejudice/racial ridicule. Hate and ignorance should have no home at Dimensions. (Or anywhere else for that matter) The idea that one group of people is less than the rest and can be treated as such is the same theme between sizeism and racism.
We cannot strive for size equality and ignore racial equality.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 22, 2014)

vardon_grip said:


> What does "T##J++" mean?
> Are you referring to the RACIAL SLUR for Japanese people from the WWII era (Tojo)? Using symbols to mask a racial slur is a really dou$*#[email protected] move.
> 
> What reason would you need to channel 2 men who fought against Japanese forces to bring the smack down on a heckler unless it was for their hatred and prejudice against the Japanese? The post you quoted referred to an "asian guy". You do know that Asia is a massive continent and is filled with more than a few racial groups, right? Korean, Thai, Laotian, Chinese, Vietnamese, Filipino, Malaysian and Japanese people are just a few ethnic groups that come under the common banner of "asian". Do you have relatives that fought in Korea or Vietnam who could refer to the "asian guy" as chink or gook or zipperhead or bucket head or charlie?
> ...



but it's okay to say that dating a black man shows that a white woman has low character and it's acceptable to think any black man is pretty much everything bad a man can be just because of his skin color and thinking that is okay. now THAT is a slurr.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 22, 2014)

Where in this thread does it say anything about white women dating black men? WHERE?



superodalisque said:


> but it's okay to say that dating a black man shows that a white woman has low character and it's acceptable to think any black man is pretty much everything bad a man can be just because of his skin color and thinking that is okay. now THAT is a slurr.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Where in this thread does it say anything about white women dating black men? WHERE?



you said that people who stand up against the behavior basically all over the forums get infracted. not always. people who stand up against racism for one group are more than capable of being racist against another. just maybe it's the hypocrisy that is confusing the mods. if people want consistency maybe they should look in their own back yard.

statements about who is saying something about someone else's appearance of racism would hold more weight if they hadn't displayed similar.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 23, 2014)

somehow i had the feeling that Superannoying would come in here and talk about racism.


----------



## Phantasia (Nov 23, 2014)

I am so totally confused. *smiles because I have no idea what's going on*


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2014)

Phantasia said:


> I am so totally confused. *smiles because I have no idea what's going on*



honey believe me you are better off not knowing about all of the back handed hypocrisy anyway. you'll be happier. ignore it all and go back to the original purpose of the thread which is trying to help somebody fat instead of trying much harder to tear someone fat down as a sole purpose of being here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow. And maybe I was being tongue in cheek.

You read into so many people's posts it's kind of mind boggling.



superodalisque said:


> you said that people who stand up against the behavior basically all over the forums get infracted. not always. people who stand up against racism for one group are more than capable of being racist against another. just maybe it's the hypocrisy that is confusing the mods. if people want consistency maybe they should look in their own back yard.
> 
> statements about who is saying something about someone else's appearance of racism would hold more weight if they hadn't displayed similar.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 24, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> but it's okay to say that dating a black man shows that a white woman has low character and it's acceptable to think any black man is pretty much everything bad a man can be just because of his skin color and thinking that is okay. now THAT is a slurr.



No, it is not okay to say that or anything like that. You should stop saying that.


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 24, 2014)

Phantasia said:


> I am so totally confused. *smiles because I have no idea what's going on*



Want to play checkers?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2014)

Go to the first page and have a read. Haha



Phantasia said:


> I am so totally confused. *smiles because I have no idea what's going on*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> Want to play checkers?


 

Dear Happenstance, 

I think you have a marvelous idea -Checkers! A much better way to spend time and something that will enrich our minds and make new friends.


Also, in my neck of the woods, finding a checkers partner is not always possible (if you don't count your computer's games section).

What is easy to find in our area is a fishing buddy. You can always find folks to go fishin' with. Nights, days, hot, cold, raining, windy, no problem. One guy gets the worms and other live bait. Another person brings the adult liquid refreshments and let the fun began.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 24, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> Want to play checkers?


I do believe I would rather play checkers


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 25, 2014)

vardon_grip said:


> No, it is not okay to say that or anything like that. You should stop saying that.



lol i'm dying over here!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 25, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. And maybe I was being tongue in cheek.
> 
> You read into so many people's posts it's kind of mind boggling.



it's just that it's harder and harder to tell what is serious in here and what isn't. you think somebody MUST be joking and they're dead serious. wink or something will ya.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 25, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> lol i'm dying over here!



That's unfortunate for you, but you are in control of what you do.


----------



## CurioBBW (Nov 25, 2014)

That's terrible! I had a similar issue yesterday, I tripped running up the stairs to my office building and dropped my files everywhere. When I hit the stairs my skirt flipped up over my panties. I quickly gathered my things, but when I turned around there was guy in his early 20s laughing and holding out his phone like he videoed the whole thing! I was so humiliated.

Many hugs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> I do believe I would rather play checkers



Lol, or how about some dancing? 


Brothers Johnson- Stomp

Oh and this one seems a helluva good choice for this thread

The Whispers-And The Beat Goes On


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, or how about some dancing?
> 
> 
> Brothers Johnson- Stomp
> ...


 
GEF,

Thanks for the Retro Songs and Dances!!! I have never watched the Brothers Johnson - Stomp. (For the younger readers, we didn't have any (or very few) music videos in the 70's or 80's.

Plus, I was following the breadcrumb trail GEF had left and found a real gem on the webpages. You may have heard the song, but have you ever seen the artists original dance? I give you the Village People singing YMCA.
http://youtu.be/CS9OO0S5w2k


There is also an enigma in this performance. Watch the background as the camera scans the dancers - One of the massive docks or structures in/on New York Harbor is warped and looks almost melted. It was sort of like seeing a scene from the Matrix. Anyone know what happened there?


----------



## Deacone (Nov 30, 2014)

vardon_grip said:


> You think I was getting down on your spelling?
> YOU USED A HORRIBLE RACIAL SLUR!
> You used a couple hundred words to reply and basically miss the point.
> You could have wrote just a few words that said, "I WAS WRONG TO USE A RACIAL SLUR."
> ...



To be quite fair. I'm half Asian - and I can back up the fact that us Asians are quite fucking terrible with pointing out the FUCKING obvious. 

I went back to Malaysia and the whole time I was out in public, I was stared at, laughed at, whatever. Like - they have no shame. At least in England - if you stare at someone for making a comment or looking at you, they look away. When I was on holiday - I would stare them down, my sister would stare at them as well; and they just wouldn't stop.

I work in a shop, and as I don't look THAT obviously Asian to some people, but I can bloody well understand it. And I've had a chinese couple speak directly infront of me...in hokkien (which I understood) how fat I was and how funny it was. 

I told them in the politest way I could, that it's rude to talk about my weight infront of my face and that they should be ashamed. They were mortified because they didn't think I understood. 

As a race - us Asians are fucking terrible. 

So stop turning this into some racial dispute - she was just telling her experience.

Asians, English, whatever - everyone is a fucking asshole to us larger ladies at some point. It's whether you do it obviously or not that really gets to us.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 1, 2014)

Deacone said:


> To be quite fair. I'm half Asian - and I can back up the fact that us Asians are quite fucking terrible with pointing out the FUCKING obvious.
> 
> I went back to Malaysia and the whole time I was out in public, I was stared at, laughed at, whatever. Like - they have no shame. At least in England - if you stare at someone for making a comment or looking at you, they look away. When I was on holiday - I would stare them down, my sister would stare at them as well; and they just wouldn't stop.
> 
> ...



You didn't address the issue I made.
You also didn't refer to yourself or other Asians as gooks, slant-eyed SOB, chinks, TOJO, rice eaters, Yellow menace...etc. 
You didn't use a racial slur to make your point. 
moore2me used a racial slur and when it was pointed out, made a joke of it and ignored it.

It seems like you are saying is that it is okay to use racial slurs IF the RACE of the person is, as you say, "...fucking terrible" or relating an experience. 
Perpetuating racism is wrong and so is defending it as you seem to be doing.


----------



## Deacone (Dec 1, 2014)

I refer to myself as a chink all the time. My friends do so too 

In my opinion Moore was doing a racial slur as a joke. If I was full asian, I would have made some sort of racial slur towards all the white people who also piss me off. However the best thing I can come up with is...cracker? whitie? chalkie? 

You're blowing this way out of proportion. I'm not perpetuating racism. I'm just saying learn to take a joke.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2014)

Deacone said:


> I refer to myself as a chink all the time. My friends do so too
> 
> In my opinion Moore was doing a racial slur as a joke. If I was full asian, I would have made some sort of racial slur towards all the white people who also piss me off. *However the best thing I can come up with is...cracker? whitie? chalkie? *
> 
> You're blowing this way out of proportion. I'm not perpetuating racism. I'm just saying learn to take a joke.


 

Just a little update on the fishin' conditions. They were really biting and I caught a whole mess of brim (some folks called them bream). Anyhoo, I filled up my catch container in about an hour. I bet there is over 50 fish in that 4 gallon container.

Dear Deacone, I appreciate your input - thanks! Also, you cleared up something that I never understood until now. In _Boardwalk Empire_, the HBO series that ended last month - one of their main characters was a Afro American man named "Chalky White". Now I know where he got his nickname.

http://www.hbo.com/boardwalk-empire/cast-and-crew/chalky-white#/


----------



## khrestel (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep, that's happened to me. Most of the times it's clearly been out of disgust and a few times because of lust but either way it's always been creepy.

Most often I've been photographed in public it's been by asians. Usually Japanese men but well, they seem to be taking pictures about everything. Last summer there was a group of chinese women who all asked one by one if they could sit next to me (I was sitting on the edge of a water fountain eating ice cream) and having their picture taken. After all seven of them had done that one started telling me how I shouldn't be eating ice cream. It was odd.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 2, 2014)

Deacone said:


> I refer to myself as a chink all the time. My friends do so too
> 
> In my opinion Moore was doing a racial slur as a joke. If I was full asian, I would have made some sort of racial slur towards all the white people who also piss me off. However the best thing I can come up with is...cracker? whitie? chalkie?
> 
> You're blowing this way out of proportion. I'm not perpetuating racism. I'm just saying learn to take a joke.



Actually no, she wasn't joking. If you reread her post, she was relating her experience and speaking of relatives that lived during a certain part of history that most likely influenced her to say such a thing. No, he isn't blowing it out of proportion and you being any % of Asian gives you no *excuse *to make light of *derogatory *terms. IMO you are setting a bad example to your friends and they may think they can say that to another person who may not find it so funny and take offense. Why would you want to call yourself something that was used to put down a certain race/culture? Especially your own?

My sister was adopted by my family the day she was born and is 100% Filipina and if anyone (even in joking) said those things about her/towards her, they would get the tongue lashing of the century. I would not even tolerate her doing that towards herself. Some things just aren't funny.



moore2me said:


> Just a little update on the fishin' conditions. They were really biting and I caught a whole mess of brim (some folks called them bream). Anyhoo, I filled up my catch container in about an hour. I bet there is over 50 fish in that 4 gallon container.
> 
> Dear Deacone, I appreciate your input - thanks! Also, you cleared up something that I never understood until now. In _Boardwalk Empire_, the HBO series that ended last month - one of their main characters was a Afro American man named "Chalky White". Now I know where he got his nickname.
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/boardwalk-empire/cast-and-crew/chalky-white#/



I find it sad that you are looking for some sort of validation.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a sister that is half black. I would tear someone apart if they said anything derogatory.
In fact, my Mom had to calm me down as a teen when the customs officer at the border asked who she was. I was furious.


Oh, racism is alive and well in the world.



fat9276 said:


> My sister was adopted by my family the day she was born and is 100% Filipina and if anyone (even in joking) said those things about her/towards her, they would get the tongue lashing of the century. I would not even tolerate her doing that towards herself. Some things just aren't funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it sad that you are looking for some sort of validation.


----------



## Deacone (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess some people take offense to things that i don't. Doesn't mean I'm condoning racism. I wouldn't go up to a black person and outright call them every name under the sun. I just don't care when it's being done to me


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 2, 2014)

Deacone said:


> I refer to myself as a chink all the time. My friends do so too
> 
> In my opinion Moore was doing a racial slur as a joke. If I was full asian, I would have made some sort of racial slur towards all the white people who also piss me off. However the best thing I can come up with is...cracker? whitie? chalkie?
> 
> You're blowing this way out of proportion. I'm not perpetuating racism. I'm just saying learn to take a joke.



Ohhhhhh, it's a joke...well, that makes racism all okay then doesn't it?

If you think moore2me's racism is a joke then you don't know, understand or care about history at all. If you think that using racial slurs in the form of jokes is okay then you are completely wrong. If you accept and promote racism in any form (as you are doing) you are perpetuating hate. Don't lie to yourself.

When people were laughing at you because you are fat why didn't you laugh along with them? Learn to take a joke!
Using your statement there is no fat hate, only fat people who can't take a joke! Learn to take a joke!
Black people should just learn to take a joke.
Hey, what about gay people? They can't take a joke either can they?

You cannot pass off hate and discrimination as jokes. 
Don't tell me to learn to (take a joke) accept racism and hate. 
You need to learn what is right and what is wrong. 

View attachment AntiJapanese.jpg


View attachment water.jpg


View attachment 792.jpg


View attachment costumes.jpg


View attachment gay.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Dec 2, 2014)

Jesus Christ you have a massive bug up your arse about something. Clearly it's a bigger issue than just racial hatred. I have gay friends, I have black friends, I have fat friends, and I have friends of every fucking colour under the sun. You are making a goddamn mountain out a molehill. I'm saying it didn't bother me. So why should it you? ARE YOU ASIAN? WERE YOU OFFENDED?

So you are stating, that the fact that I don't mind being called a chink, means I am an all round racist and condone hatred in every form. Your argument is so thin.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 2, 2014)

moderator input-

This thread is officially toxic, off topic, and filled with issues with the intended purpose of this board. It is closed. Don't take this party anywhere else or you will lose your ability to participate. 

Thanks
EP


----------

